# Pierce/Emblem--Headset Cup and Truss Plate



## SKPC (Feb 13, 2019)

Need a Pierce/Emblem lower headset cup in good shape to replace this. 1-3/16" od.








And a truss plate like this with 1/4" truss-rod holes,  1-1/4" apart-center to center.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 17, 2019)

Can't use this one!  (FOUND!!)


----------



## SKPC (Feb 25, 2019)

I am still hopeful!   Someone?  Anyone?  Hoarders?  Pierce-heads?  Emblem masters? Who has this cup?  I will maybe fix the truss plate.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 25, 2019)

Would a common 30 mm road bike cup work as an interim repair; [1-3/16 x 25.4 mm = 30.1]?


----------



## SKPC (Feb 26, 2019)

I am sure any lower cup that is that OD size would work or could be made to work, but I would prefer a Pierce-specific cup for this unusual frame along with the other two needed pieces so that it's not compromised too much.  I may in fact move this project along once I finish up a few things on it.   Still need the teens Emblem-specific one piece crank that appears Fauber-made:similar to a lot of teens cranks made by them, but looks specific to Pierce/Emblem bikes. It sports the non-flatted(unground) outside peaks on the arms and pancake shoulder.    Oh, and a correct badge w/2" apart horizontal holes would also be nice! ( FOUND!!!)
     The  "Chief-in-the-Kitchen" at least in this case needs correct parts for this moto in payback for my horrific custom hacks on some of my other motos.   
skpc


----------



## SKPC (Mar 6, 2019)

Still looking....*1.)* .Pierce/Emblem lower headset cup*  2.)* Upper truss plate.. still looking...


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 10, 2019)

I likely have what you need in the way of a headset cup and possibly the diamond crank  

PM me a reminder if I don't get back to you shortly


----------



## SKPC (Mar 12, 2019)

Back to the top....still looking for the Headset Cup....(Pierce-Emblem specific) and truss plate..


----------



## SKPC (Mar 21, 2019)

ttt


----------



## oldwhizzer (Mar 25, 2019)

my emblem bottom cup is a16th larger??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldwhizzer (Mar 25, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Mar 25, 2019)

Hmmm...….maybe a mix there.  The truss plate looks correct if holes are 1-1/4' apart.    The headset cup should be of a rounder profile (see orig. pics above..)    A better side pic of your cups would be cool.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 26, 2019)

Not quite it ? Dunno.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 26, 2019)

Original is not flat on the sides, it tapers from top to bottom, and the bottom of the cup has a knife-sharp edge.    Maybe the other one of your two cups looks more rounded?


----------



## SKPC (Apr 24, 2019)

Not obtainable?  Somebody must have a Pierce headset cup laying around.  Need.  Also diamond Emblem crank  & truss plate..


----------



## SKPC (May 10, 2019)

Pierce lower headset cup_ por favor_?    
1-3/16" od Pierce round-profile one....truss plate as well?


----------



## SKPC (May 27, 2019)

I am not sure (I am sure) that these items exist somewhere in some drawer!   A restorator or collector of these old bikes has more patience than me!!
Still looking for:

1.) Pierce lower headset cup.        2.)  Pierce/Emblem truss plate.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 28, 2019)

@tripple3


----------



## tripple3 (May 29, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> @tripple3



Brant, thanks for the mention. @New Mexico Brant 
I told Pete to ask _you_, because I sent some Emblem Pierce bits to _you_ a lil' while ago.
I do not have any bits that old.


----------



## SKPC (May 29, 2019)

Keep looking boys & girls.   Maybe Robert Mueller can start a new investigation into who is hiding what........


----------



## SKPC (Jul 2, 2019)

FOUND the elusive crank I needed.  Thanks @Frosty 

I do still need the Pierce/Emblem  tapered headset cup with a 1-3/16" OD frame insert.  Truss plate also.  
Long live The Cabe..


----------



## SKPC (Sep 27, 2019)

Still looking for a lower headset cup..*.Pierce*.     Round/Tapered profile.     1 & 3/16"  head tube  ID.  Headset cup OD.
Also truss plate


----------



## SKPC (Nov 20, 2019)

@oldwhizzer @Balloontyre    Still have your headsetparts and/or truss plate?   Will purchase if you still have them!
Still on the hunt..


----------



## SKPC (Jan 24, 2020)

Anyone?    Someone?   No-one?    Everyone?


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 25, 2020)

someone, help a brother out.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 26, 2020)

No one likes me Pierce.   No one wants to ride with me either...


----------



## SKPC (Mar 2, 2020)

See page 1 post 1 pics...still looking for the cup and plate.


----------



## SKPC (May 3, 2020)

Meaningless additional attempt...nobody?


----------



## SKPC (May 12, 2020)

Ha! The hard metal well-made headset cups of yesteryear. Thanks @bricycle   He's the Wiz for sure.


----------



## SKPC (May 12, 2020)

and still hunting the truss plate..


----------



## SKPC (Jul 27, 2020)

Bump the endless search.  Bricycle's lower cup and steer tube threads did not quite fit.  Truss plate still needed and the below picgtured Pierce/Emblem lower cup.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 28, 2020)

One and 1/2 years later....still need these two things.  I will not finish or ride my rare Emblem moto without these.  Anyone on the planet?



Lower cup....notice knife-edge bottom and the slight tapering in towards the bottom of the cup...


----------



## SKPC (Sep 11, 2020)

I give up.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 29, 2020)

Do miracles ever happen?  1-3/16th" frame insert od tapered Pierce cup & Emblem truss plate.
20 months of looking....20 months of nada.   Oldest wanted post in the universe. I am sure of it.
Look in your parts boxes Cabers.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 11, 2022)

Lower cup anyone? Frame insert diameter: 1-1/4".   Inside cup clearance for steer tube: 1-1/8".  Width: 1-5/8".






Also...1-1/16th clearance-oversized.


----------

